# Part# for the 54" Deck



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anyone know the part # for the new 54" deck? I want one I want one I want one2funny 

Then I will sell my 9 hour old 48".


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Find the model number for the tractor with the 54" deck at sears.com and look up the tractor at searspartsdirect. Add 917. to the beginning of the tractor # and then go to "deck"


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Been there done that and it states "Our online database does not contain any information on model: GARDEN TRACTOR - 917276012"

I want one now....it's killin me :dazed:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I guess that means it's too new for the website but it does acknowledge the tractor #. Try calling the number on the front of your owner's manual or sears


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Does anyone know the part # for the new 54" deck? I want one I want one I want one2funny
> 
> Then I will sell my 9 hour old 48". *


Wait 'til you hear the price they throw at you for just the deck....you better be sitting down.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I figure it close to half of what the tractor cost me. Then if I can get half of that back on the 48" I will still be ahead of the cost of the $3k GT6K. With only 2 less horsepower and a manual (which I want anyway) instead of the hydro.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

My guess would be $700- $800 for the complete deck. But you might want to get the parts list for yours and the 54". Many of the parts may be interchangeable. You may only need the deck "weldment" and new blades. Be sure to research it first. If you can't get a copy of the parts list buy a copy of the owner's manual since you'll need it for the new deck in either case.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

One other thing, If you take yours back and complain about something maybe they'll give you a new tractor with the 54" deck. Can't hurt to ask!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanx for the info 6chows. I hadn't really thought about getting the deck alone and using my parts, I will look into it.

I don't want to swap out the tractor as I don't want the hydro, I am happy with the geared unit.


----------



## dgt6000/54 (May 27, 2004)

I just bought a DGT6000/w 54" deck. The owners manual lists the part # for the complete replacement mower as #188271. The model # for the tractor is 27612. Hope this helps.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome dgt6000/54
Glad to have you aboard:friends:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

That's it. $640 for 6". It takes 3.5 hours now to cut my place, 5 acres. Everything is open or landscaped so an easy edge. Don't have much to have to get around. I wounder how much difference the 6" would make.

Thanks for the info DGT. Please, let me know how well it cuts. I heard alot of bad things about the 50" deck, I am hoping the 54" is much better.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome DGT6000 ---- what a fancy and fabulous GT tractor there!!!! Send us pics if you can!

I love my GT5000 and there are MANY Craftsman GT owners here.



Welcome!
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome DGT6000..Looking forward to hearing of your many exploits on your DGT:thumbsup:


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Using the model number 917.276120 on the parts page will bring up the DGT6000 tractor and then its diagrams and parts list.

0 has to be added to the end of the number to get it to work.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

$640 for 6in that works out to $5120 for 48”
How about adding another 48in for HER !
Now on sale at Sears.com
GT5000 26hp Briggs $2099.99 6 speed, 2399.99 Hydro

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/sear...ory&subcat=Garden+Tractors&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


P.S. DGT6000...Welcome, nice to have another Sears GT on board.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

> $640 for 6in that works out to $5120 for 48”
> How about adding another 48in for HER !
> Now on sale at Sears.com
> GT5000 26hp Briggs $2099.99 6 speed, 2399.99 Hydro
> ...



If she would I'd be willing. But how bout these numbers.....

$2118.48 for the GT5K out the door.
+$640 for new deck
-$250 modest selling price on ebay for my 48" deck w/17 hours
=$2508.48

Still $500 less than if I would have got the DGT6K, and I have the gear drive like I want which is unavailable in the DGT6K.

Doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok...Ok..The 54in deck sounds good.
But with a Shop / Garage that big you should have at least
1 more tractor.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

maybe some day aegt5k. I have my 8n under a 20x20 lean too out back my GT5K, 10XL and tiller stay in doors. Maybe if I can ever afford the new New Holland it will get a bay.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

psrumers you are right.
Budgeting our tractor activities is very important and I for one
would never suggest anyone do something that would put our
tractors ahead of the family budget.

However, there is no need to concede an opportunity when other
options may be available. Additional tractor purchases can be off-set 
by reductions in other areas so family budgets are kept in balance.

Maybe you could sell your wife’s car, or perhaps everyone in the 
family could cut back a little on food. Do your kids really need those
bicycles ? Have you considered selling a pet (But never the Dog)
How about that engagement ring, come on how long has she had it now ?

Keeping the family happy is about balancing everyone needs. :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *psrumers you are right.
> Budgeting our tractor activities is very important and I for one
> would never suggest anyone do something that would put our
> ...



aegt5000:thumbsup: I like the way you think:lmao:


----------



## dgt6000/54 (May 27, 2004)

I went in Sears to buy the DGT6000 with the 54" deck on 4/14, but they told me they were'nt available yet & did'nt know when they would be available. So I bought the Dgt6000 with the 48" deck for $2999.(last year's model) The salesman called me 6 days later and told me that they could now get the 54" and wanted to know if I still wanted one. I told him yes. He told me to come back in on 4/24 & they would do a return on the 48" & order me the 54". Saturday 4/24 was SUPER SATURDAY with 10% off everything, so I paid $2821 for the 54". They said the 54" would be in on 5/11 and it would be the 04 model. They told me to keep the 48" till the 54" came in. I got to put a whole 3.5 hours on it. My 54" came in on 5/11 like they said, so I just swapped them out. Pretty nice guys down here at the local Sears would'nt you say. I like the 54" much more than the 48". The 54" seems to be a much deeper deck and disperses the clippings much better, plus it does'nt have near as much grass collect on top of the deck. Makes it a lot easier to clean up. I really do like the new tractor, now I just have to figure a way to keep the wife off it!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dgt6000/54 _
> * I really do like the new tractor, now I just have to figure a way to keep the wife off it! *


I don't have to worry about that my wife cant stand to mow grass which makes me happy cause i like it cut a certain way.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The way I see it aegt5k with a wife, 4 kids and a cat if the 6 of them would not eat 2 meals a week and one of the times each of em are sick for the next year not go to the doctor I could afford the new tractor. 

I suggested to the wife she could get a job a part time job since she is home all the time and they could pay for it. It's not like she does anything anyway even with the 4 kids, a husband and a cat. 

I also thought she could get a sugar daddy.....he'd have to be to old to....u know.

But for some reason she didn't go for any of em......I guess I will be getting the part time job.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

psrumors

Just a heads up.

If you get the 54" deck make sure you also get the lift arms that have to go with it and the hardware for them that is different (pins and clips on the ends of the arms), the 48" lift arms are not the same design.

The front draw plate is the same as the 48" so you’re good to go there.


----------

